
Ask HN: I want to contribute to a open source project, do you have a suggestion? - kcsomisetty
I want to gain some skills by contributing to an existing&#x2F;a promising open source project and also increase productive use of my time.<p>Do you have a suggestion ?
======
welder
You could do a TypeScript change I've been meaning to do for a while now on an
open source repo I use:

[https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph](https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph)

The change: When viewing a file, the copy icon should put the file's path in
clipboard instead of the window's url.

------
simonblack
We can't know what interests you. Have a rummage through Github or one of the
alternatives till you find a project (or even several) that will fit your
'itch'.

[https://itsfoss.com/github-alternatives/](https://itsfoss.com/github-
alternatives/)

------
notkaiho
What skills have you got? Have you joined the community on Slack or mailing
list for something that you are interested in? Have you attended a meetup in
your city?

~~~
kcsomisetty
I am familiar with Java, C++, C#, TypeScript, Python. My interest areas are
async frameworks, open source DBs, not really excited about UX, but can manage
it.

------
shusson
have you tried something like
[https://www.codetriage.com](https://www.codetriage.com) ?

~~~
kcsomisetty
no. will check.

